# How to proceed when there's a problem updating a dependency package (perl)



## aurora (Jun 13, 2012)

I 'd like to install Firefox but here is what it says:


```
pkg_add -r firefox
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/perl-5.12.4_4.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'perl-5.12.4_4' conflicts with perl-5.10.1_3
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'perl-5.12.4_4' failed!
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6_1.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.12.4_4 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6_1' failed!
# pkg_info -x perl
Information for perl-5.10.1_3:

Comment:
Practical Extraction and Report Language


Required by:
glib-2.26.1_1
gamin-0.1.10_4
gio-fam-backend-2.26.1
cairo-1.10.0_3,1
dbus-glib-0.88
eggdbus-0.6_1
gobject-introspection-0.9.12
polkit-0.99
consolekit-0.4.3
<truncated>
```
It seems to me that Firefox requires perl-5.12.4_4  but currently perl-5.10.1_3 is installed.
How best to proceed in this case? I don't want to mess up the system. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2012)

Just deinstall perl-5.10.1_3. You may want to reinstall the packages that depend on perl.


----------



## aurora (Jun 26, 2012)

I tried that:

```
# pkg_delete perl-5.10.1_3
pkg_delete: package 'perl-5.10.1_3' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
glib-2.26.1_1
gamin-0.1.10_4
gio-fam-backend-2.26.1
cairo-1.10.0_3,1
dbus-glib-0.88
<truncated>
gnome2-2.32.1_1
```
How to proceed?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

Remove it and reinstall everything on that list.


----------

